# Schwalbe Durano's or Conti GP 4000's



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Looking for a good winter training tire..something lighter then a Gatorskin. Can anyone comment on either of the 2 tires?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

not to derail your thread from the start, but why are you worried about weight for a winter training tire? i'd be looking for a heavy, durable and super puncture resistant tire for this time of the year. train heavy, race light...


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

*Agreed*



cxwrench said:


> not to derail your thread from the start, but why are you worried about weight for a winter training tire? i'd be looking for a heavy, durable and super puncture resistant tire for this time of the year. train heavy, race light...


I love the gatorskin, have them on my road and fixie. Last forever


----------



## jparr (Jul 27, 2008)

I have 23C Durano S tires on my bike which is used for all around whatever, commuting, club rides, almost anything. Girlfriend's bike has 25C Durano Pluses on it. The Durano S is a little bit more flat prone, but still pretty good. I have two GP4000S mounted up to a new wheelset, but haven't put significant mileage on em yet.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

I recently put Durano 25s on my bike. I ride them at ~115 psi and would recommend them. I had some Ultremo 23s a while back, and the Durano is a bit less lively and doesn't have the "snap" of some of the other more race-oriented tires out there, but it's a solid training tire. I'd buy them again for sure.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

25's at 115psi?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree ..not looking for a super light tire just something a tad lighter then the gatorskins


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I would go for the Continental Grand Prix 4 Season in 25 mm


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been using the Duranos on my training set of wheels all winter and had great luck with them. They definitely don't feel as fast as some other nicer tires but have good mileage and I haven't had a flat yet on them. . .probably until today just because I said that.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a Pair of Durano on my training wheels and love them. They are comfortable, durable and puncture resistant. I forget they are there. They grip very well in all conditions.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a set of Conti 4000s black chile, both were in the garbage can after about 500 miles. Chunk of tread just fell of the back tire. Front tire grew a side-wall bulge.
Now on Duranos in 25c. At 190lbs I run rear at 105, front at 100 and loving them. Have about 500mi on them now so we'll see.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> 25's at 115psi?


Yeah... call me crazy, but I just can't get over how much I like (relatively) high pressures when I ride.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've had great results with various Conti tires -- GP 4000s, GP 4 Seasons, Gatorskins. The 4 Seasons are designed for all-weather use, so might be your best bet. Also, the folding Gatorskins with kevlar beads are about the same weight as the other two models, so I don't see the issue with them. On the other hand, I run GP 4000s on most of my bikes and get great mileage with very few flats.


----------



## TuH (Dec 23, 2009)

ewitz said:


> I would go for the Continental Grand Prix 4 Season in 25 mm


There's a lot to like about the 25 mm 4 Seasons, but I was quite disappointed with the puncture protection. Riding similar roads in similar conditions I've had much less flats using Continental GP 4000S. As long as you don't tear the sidewalls, the 4000S is perfectly good for training year around.


----------



## JoWu (Feb 9, 2008)

Worldwide the Conti 4000 and 4000S are probably the most popular tires out there. Not sure why in one example both tires would wind up in the garbage after 500 km. I have a set of 4000S with just under 7000 km and the little wear indicator holes are still visible. Zero flats. They have good traction on dry and wet roads.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Why not ride whateven tire you have available as long as it is good in the wet and put rim strip between the tube and tire to creat a puncture protection layer. I do this with the wife's bike, cause she can't change a tube/tire.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

I have had great results with the Conti 4000 s tires. Last forever.

Jeff


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

jlwdm said:


> I have had great results with the Conti 4000 s tires. Last forever.
> 
> Jeff


Me too...

Peace


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*duranos*



Wolfman said:


> I recently put Durano 25s on my bike. I ride them at ~115 psi and would recommend them. I had some Ultremo 23s a while back, and the Durano is a bit less lively and doesn't have the "snap" of some of the other more race-oriented tires out there, but it's a solid training tire. I'd buy them again for sure.


which has better wet traction?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I've had great results with the GP4000's. I've got about 4k on the rear tire and theres still a bit of life left in them. I ride in the city most of the time and there is alot of road debris...especially glass. So far the durability has been excellent.

I've been trying to decide whether to go with another brand...but I guess "if it ain't broke".


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sometimes you're gonna get a flat, regardless of what tires you're running. It comes with the territory. I'm commuting on Conti GP 4 Seasons that got a flat the second time I used them, picking up a large piece of glass in the rear wheel. I patched the tube and haven't had a problem since then, riding over 2,000 miles commuting on suburban streets with plenty of tread left.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

steel515 said:


> which has better wet traction?


If you mean between the Durano and the Ultremo in my case the better tire was the Ultremo. It felt strangely "neutral" to me and kinda disappeared when I rode, but seemed to do most everything really well.

It just didn't hold up like a higher-mileage tire, but if I could change tires whenever I wanted, it would be top 3, for sure.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

I have both in my closet, I liked the Conti's much more then the Durano's but neither are my cup of tea for winter though either will do both are durable.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

jlwdm said:


> I have had great results with the Conti 4000 s tires. Last forever.
> 
> Jeff


agreed, i've got close to 3000 miles on these buggers and decent miles on the trainer with them as well. They're not as rounded as they were but the wear dimples are still good. Looking to get something new to try but the Conti 4000S chile compound has been good to me


----------

